

Tinkercad: major new version released, with editable models for 3D printing - juriga
http://tinkercad.com/

======
juriga
Press Release and video here: Tinkercad releases a major new version of their
award winning browser based CAD

[http://dev.tinkercad.com/blog/2012/1/30/press-release-
tinker...](http://dev.tinkercad.com/blog/2012/1/30/press-release-tinkercad-
releases-a-major-new-version-of-thei.html)

